# 05-07 CR1 frame difference?



## meff (Sep 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if there has been any upgrades/differences in the CR1 frames from 2005-2007? Also, has the designation from 'high-end' to 'low-end' always been SL > Pro > Team? Looking on ebay can be confusing because you see names like "Team Issue" and "Limited". Someone explain!!


----------



## bigsplace (Dec 16, 2006)

*Limited is the High End Carbon Lightest Available Frame*

The Limited frame is their high end frame with the Silver Logos on the frame. SUPER LIGHT!


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

Pro (Ultegra) and Team (105) are the heavier frames. SL (Dura Ace), Limited (Campy) and Team Issue (Campy or Dura Ace) are the lighter frames. Everything else is just different paint schemes and components.


----------



## meff (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks guys!

What do you all think about this bike:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=009&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=190068899391&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Other than the seatpost not being a wcs and yellow vs black tape as advertised it looks tempting. I'm too wimpy to buy something that that over the net. I'd want to see it up close. Know what I mean?


----------

